# Omaha 12/7/09



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

First real storm of the season and I got more hours in than the entire season last year!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Big fluffy snows are the best.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

grandview;897374 said:


> Big fluffy snows are the best.


hey papa GV.... can you tell me some stories of big fluffy snowfalls:laughing:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

iceyman;897384 said:


> hey papa GV.... can you tell me some stories of big fluffy snowfalls:laughing:


Sit down boy and let me tell you about snowing before global warming.....


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

I love the fluffy stuff
we got nothing in st. louis
hate this town
KC looked like they were deep in it.


----------



## JoeCool (Oct 29, 2009)

grandview;897392 said:


> Sit down boy and let me tell you about snowing before global warming.....


Wow... is there even a plow on there or just his unprofessional shovel in the back? Glad to see you guys getting snow. In Manitoba we have gotten some but in the Winnipeg area there is nothing to plow and guys are getting itchy.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

i just wanna see when the guy wanted to get his car out


----------



## bucket (Aug 3, 2008)

naturalgreen;897397 said:


> I love the fluffy stuff
> we got nothing in st. louis
> hate this town
> KC looked like they were deep in it.


we only got a couple of inches here in kc. points north like st joe got hammered. this storm teased me like my h.s. girlfriend.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

cool picture...you guys got dump on


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

my brother in law is a cop in st. joe and sent me phone pictures of all the stranded cars it just angers me looking at nothing here.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

nice pics,congrats


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

WOW, Awesome !! Cant imagine that much snow


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

ken643;899277 said:


> WOW, Awesome !! Cant imagine that much snow


yeah jersey only got 14" march 1st 2009 that last storm of the season... of this year still

im still waiting on our first monster storm like a blizzard, noreaster or something thats 24-36" with high drifts... we'd rake in money hand over fist with all the accounts we have setup and ready for those services. Many of which have hauling services priced out and never utilized.

Id love for nothing more than AFTER a whole storm dumps down, to have 100 billable hours for loaders and trucks too... would make my day/year lol


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

aeronutt;897369 said:


> First real storm of the season and I got more hours in than the entire season last year!
> Glad to see you got a good ol' fashioned snow storm!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

that snow that fell in omaha and Iowa was no fluffie snow, it was nice and wet which made it a ***** to push when it was coming down at a rate of 2" per hour. some lots had 8"-10" wet stuff to push off. we got a total of 17" been over 20 years since I seen a storm like this.


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

Looks like a pretty big storm. Lots of plowing going on I bet. How did the D-max push all that snow?


----------



## pitrack (Sep 24, 2008)

aeronutt;897369 said:


> First real storm of the season and I got more hours in than the entire season last year!


No shiat man, nothing like a storm like that to get you into the plowing mood. Haha


----------

